# Do you trim the fur on your goldens feet?



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

I do the same also. It's when people start painting the nails that there is a problem


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I trim the hair between pads on the underside. I have been staring at those slightly longer hairs between her toes for awhile now...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

When Joey gets groomed I ask them to trim the 'grinch feet' I usually time his baths around the grinch feet! The more grinchy they look... the sooner he needs to see the groomer! LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jamm said:


> When Joey gets groomed I ask them to trim the 'grinch feet' I usually time his baths around the grinch feet! The more grinchy they look... the sooner he needs to see the groomer! LOL



Basically the same as this. I call them grinch feet too!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Basically the same as this. I call them grinch feet too!


I call them Dr Seuss feet...same thing, I guess...but yeah, I trim them, too.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

maggiesmommy said:


> I call them Dr Seuss feet...same thing, I guess...but yeah, I trim them, too.


 
LOL! That is perfect!:bowl:


----------

